# hydroton substrate



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

does anyone know if this product can be used in a aquarium as a substrate?
Hydroton is our trade name for "expanded clay," a lightweight gravel which is manufactured specifically for hydroponic cultivation. 
This media is the first choice for many commercial growers specializing in flower and vegetable cultivation.

Hydroton is pH stabilized and releases practically no minerals into the nutrient stream; in other words Hydroton is almost completely inert - except for offering excellent moisture and oxygen capacity to stimulate healthy root development.

Hydroton does not compact, is re-usable and can be cleaned and sterilized easily.

It drains freely and will not hold excessive water.

Hydroton is made in Germany.
View attachment 2170

www.bustan.ca -site that I found this product at - canadian online store.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This substrate cannot be use for aquarium substrate. It is too big and float in water.

Leca stone is another similar product (expanded clay pellet).


----------



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

*hydroton*

thanks for the info!


----------

